# Chamois cream vs regular cream



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I was at the bike store today and was checking out the (fairly expensive) chamois butter options; there were even two brands that were women specific. Was wondering if just some type of cream or regular lotion would work just as well. Is anyone "in" on the formulations that make chamois butter work better than some regular type of cream (like Noxema, for example) or lotion? 
I've used just regular lotion and it seems to work fine for short rides, but is there something that I'm missing? 

Also, I never put this stuff directly on the shorts padding; I put it on me, to keep, er, um, "parts" from chafing against each other. 

Just wondering what y'all use.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I use the stuff from Hammer (the name eludes me at the moment) and yes, I use it directly on delicate places, not the pad. 

Seat Saver... with menthol!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't use it that often, but when you need it, it's worth it. I've had a tube of "Brave Soldier Friction Zone" for a long time, mostly used it on a bikepacking trip. It is definitely better (& thicker) than a cream. I also like the portable tube better than the tub many chamois creams come in. That said, vaseline will do if you are hurting. I also like the Brave Soldier antiseptic healing ointment for scrapes, etc.


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

I use it all the time especially for long rides or multiple day rides. I like Hoo Ha cream by REflect Sports. Lots of healing stuff in it like lavender, etc. But I mix it with Acquaphor healing ointment for a little more "stick-to-it-ivnist". Hoo Ha advertises it as a ride cream for women but my husband likes it too. I apply directly to the sensitive parts, not the chamois.


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

I have never tried regular cream so I can't speak to that but I do use chamois cream but really only use it on long rides. On shorter rides I don't find that I need it. So a tube of it lasts me quite a while. I like the "chamois butt'r" brand best but I am sure others are fine too. I tried some menthol stuff and didn't like the odd er "sensation". I too put it directly on skin, not on the chamois itself.I tend to think the women's specific kind is pretty much a gimmick so I don't bother with that.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I use the Chamois Butt'r brand, and usually for longer rides or when things get a bit irritated. I also apply directly to myself (ha) instead of the pad. 

I think most normal lotions will be quite a bit thinner and would absorb more, whereas chamois creams are thicker and stay a bit more on the surface to lubricate.


----------



## inanna72 (Oct 14, 2013)

I did a bit of web crawling on this topic when I was trying to convince a friend of mine that she need chamois and lube. Although some of the instructions still say to put it on the chamois, that seems to be a holdover from when chamois were actually...(wait for it).... Leather. So yeah, on me not the chamois is what I do. I use assos or butt butt'r, as others have mentioned. If I've got any chafing I'm trying to heal, I avoid the menthol\tingly ones.


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

I try and use a specific chamois cream but when I have not been able to the cream that gets sold for babies nappy rash seems to work OK and is much cheaper!


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

I try and use a specific chamois cream but when I have not been able to the cream that gets sold for babies nappy rash seems to work OK and is much cheaper!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Elle Elle said:


> I use it all the time especially for long rides or multiple day rides. I like Hoo Ha cream by REflect Sports. Lots of healing stuff in it like lavender, etc. But I mix it with Acquaphor healing ointment for a little more "stick-to-it-ivnist". Hoo Ha advertises it as a ride cream for women but my husband likes it too. I apply directly to the sensitive parts, not the chamois.


I tried a sample of the Hoo Ha, but when I was still Hoo-Ha-ing (!) an hour later, I thought it might not be for me. However, mixing it with something without menthol might dilute it enough to work. I went for a 2.5 hour road ride today (too wet for the trails) and realized at about the 1:30 minute mark why it is important to not forget to butter up.

Thanks for all the tips, everyone. I'm going to try the Brave Soldier Friction Zone if I can find a sample, plus some of the others mentioned.

Just found the Brave Soldier web page for Friction Zone. One of the ingredients is "Candelilla Wax: Plant derived wax used for its binding properties." 
We're headed out to the Chihuahuan Desert Bike Fest Feb 12-14. Yes, there IS a tie-in to this thread! 
Most of the rides are in Big Bend Ranch State Park (300,000 acres), which has stone ruins of candelilla wax processing factories from the turn of the century. Did not realize that candelilla wax was still being produced.


----------



## GGR Girl Wendy (Mar 19, 2014)

Petal Power's Joy Ride system is the best for women. Women owned too! It's the only cream I use and I do rides mostly over 30 miles..Please feel free to use the GGR discount code: Use discount code GGR2014 for a 20% off Petal Power - Petal Power Home Page.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya know, I've never used anything. I keep wondering if I'm missing something. I usually only ride 10ish miles though (but am working my way up).


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Using Eurostyle Butt'r and like it more than Hoo Ha.
Mr jm2e keeps a couple of the one time use packs in his camelback for when we're stuck without.

As soon as you pull up your chamois, it's going to get all over. So I don't see why people are making such a point about where it goes on initial application. Guarantee it's going on your pad!
The problem here is yeast vs sores. Trying to only use it for longer rides because it turns out yeast is a real drag...... Anyone else struggling with this?


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

Check this out for ya bums.

Paceline Her' Chamois Butt'r 8oz Tube


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> I don't use it that often, but when you need it, it's worth it. I've had a tube of "Brave Soldier Friction Zone" for a long time, mostly used it on a bikepacking trip. It is definitely better (& thicker) than a cream. I also like the portable tube better than the tub many chamois creams come in. That said, vaseline will do if you are hurting. I also like the Brave Soldier antiseptic healing ointment for scrapes, etc.


Ordered the Brave Soldier Friction Zone from an LBS and really like it. It unobtrusively does just what it should -- keeps everything comfy and friction free. The tube should last a long time; it doesn't take a huge amount to get the job done.

The LBS owner swears by the antiseptic ointment. That's the next on my list for household first aid.



GGR Girl Wendy said:


> Petal Power's Joy Ride system is the best for women. Women owned too! It's the only cream I use and I do rides mostly over 30 miles..Please feel free to use the GGR discount code: Use discount code GGR2014 for a 20% off Petal Power - Petal Power Home Page.


This stuff sounds awesome as well, and extremely well thought out for women -- plus they do a good job of demystifying how to apply it by clarifying where the stuff actually goes. I'll try it in the future. I didn't see this post before I got the Brave Soldier.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

double post


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been using Seat Saver by Hammer. It works ok but resembles Desitin in feel, and it's hard to wash off. Petal Power is lighter I take it?


----------

